# John's town



## cauto88 (10 mo ago)

This is the layout my Dad built.


----------



## Mannix (10 mo ago)

Looks like a very funny layout.


----------



## cauto88 (10 mo ago)

Mannix said:


> Looks like a very funny layout.


He was trying to put to much in the space. He was working on adding two more 4' X 8' sections connected by bridges.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

It has potential.
What are your plans for it?


----------



## cauto88 (10 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> It has potential.
> What are your plans for it?


I have not decided on the lay out. I may fix it so i can keep it and make it movable. In the space.


----------

